# The Bell Tree Trading Cards - Storage!



## Josh (Jun 1, 2010)

<span style="display:block;text-align:center"><span style="color:#090"><big><big><big><big><big>*The Bell Tree Trading Cards - Storage!*</big></big></big></big></big></span>
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/post/?mode=3&type=1&f=18220&t=7368821&p=8920768&pg=1

Read this topic for more information ^^

So this is where you may store your cards and show them off to other members, You may trade cards, sell them or even buy them!

Have fun!  ^_^


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My Cards</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





























































































</div>

I am currently willing to trade Galen for someone else, of equal or greater value.


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 1, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























































 </div>

Y'know, I don't think I'm gunna trade at all. =D


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Galen for Miku?


----------



## Nixie (Jun 1, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My cards</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">10
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























































9
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









7
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















8
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















11
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















Mods
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Legend
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Retired Staff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spares... I'm happy to trade them ^.^</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">









































</div>
</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


























































</div>


----------



## Kyel (Jun 1, 2010)

those cards = epic eye sore :[


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I though Mino was a legend.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is. But I has him.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His card should be black though, like DF's.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe there are two types. Regular, and then legends. 

I vote I should be a legend as I signed up back in '06! Sadly, my account was frozen because of inactivity.


----------



## Josh (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks like this is going well.

Also, Mino is a legend. But he has a normal and a legend, Along with Fabio, Andy and Bacon Boy.


----------



## Nixie (Jun 1, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Looks like this is going well.
> 
> Also, Mino is a legend. But he has a normal and a legend, Along with Fabio, Andy and Bacon Boy.


So I did have a legend on my first pack after all! XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Looks like this is going well.
> 
> Also, Mino is a legend. But he has a normal and a legend, Along with Fabio, Andy and Bacon Boy.


Josh, you get the image I sent you?


----------



## Josh (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah Alfred.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 1, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My Cards</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























</div>


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 1, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Looks like this is going well.
> 
> Also, Mino is a legend. But he has a normal and a legend, Along with Fabio, Andy and Bacon Boy.


And what exactly makes someone a "legend"...? I understand making well known members who are no longer active anymore like


----------



## Micah (Jun 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Josh (Jun 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 1, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Micah (Jun 1, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My Cards</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









































</div>

Is there a Smart_Tech card? And is he a legend?


----------



## Micah (Jun 1, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> I want Aaron! XD (I made his avi anyway... and that was ages ago... X3)
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My cards</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


I'll trade you for your Bastoise card.


----------



## Mino (Jun 1, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

>


I can take that one off your hands for you.


----------



## Josh (Jun 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather keep it and show it off  .


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 1, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine... Still, there's no real criteria for it. It's just who you "think" is a legend, and that's why I don't like it, because different people have different opinions on who is and isn't a "legend".


----------



## Josh (Jun 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not actually my opinion.

Like I said before, I looked at this topic:
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7258398/

Then I saw who most people voted for and added them to the list.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 1, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My Cards</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got me


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 1, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that, but the point still stands that not everyone agrees on who is and who isn't a "legend". It's not a fact, like member groups are. But, again, not my cards. =p


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 1, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want to keep someone who thinks hes 18?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 1, 2010)

Anyone wanna trade for a Marlon or a Gnome? 8D

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









</div>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna trade for a Marlon or a Gnome? 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


I will trade you a Galen and another 6 for Gnome.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 1, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about Rawburt for Gnome?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PETER! YOU PROMISED!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat


----------



## Mino (Jun 1, 2010)

Don't worry Tyeforce, you'll always be a legend in my heart.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Don't worry Tyeforce, you'll always be a legend in my heart.


Get a room.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 1, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mine</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








































</div>

I'm content with my cards. o:.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 1, 2010)

BB, I want your Nightray :T

Mine:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































</div>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2010)

I wanna see mine if anyone has me.


----------



## Micah (Jun 1, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mine</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want your Pally.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 1, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm holding it captive. o:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

Ricano said:
			
		

> BB, I want your Nightray :T
> 
> Mine:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> ...


Your cards, they are not to my pleasing. I shall keep my Nightray.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 1, 2010)

My Cards! ^^
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Et voila</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































</div>
Make your offers, I'd really like to make some trades >:]


----------



## Nixie (Jun 1, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What will you offer? <

If tom's card has the PL pic on... Then... I WANT IT 8D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll trade you for your Grawr, Nixie.


----------



## Nixie (Jun 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'll trade you for your Grawr, Nixie.


Your offer being? XD

People wanting my cards... seems like I have a good set! XP


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 1, 2010)

Pick, Nixie. I guess any of them.


----------



## Nixie (Jun 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Pick, Nixie. I guess any of them.


But you have no mods in return... D;


----------



## Lewis (Jun 1, 2010)

Has anyone got me then, I want to see what my card looks like?


----------



## Micah (Jun 1, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever you want. <_<


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 1, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Don't worry Tyeforce, you'll always be a legend in my heart.


Do you even read my posts? I said that I could care less if I'm a "legend" or not. >_> Besides, I know I haven't been around long enough to be called a "legend". I just don't think anyone here should be called a "legend", because there's really not anyone here who deserves that title. I mean, maybe if someone saved the entire forum from inevitable doom or something, then they would deserve the title of "legend". But I don't see how people who have just been here longer than others deserve that title. So they've been around since the beginning and are well know. That's all good, but it doesn't exactly make you a "legend". And I'd be saying the same thing if I was someone who some people may consider to be a "legend". I just hate it when a select group of people are treated like gods or something.


----------



## Mino (Jun 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why you gotta write an essay like that, mayn?


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 1, 2010)

PSHOAW


----------



## Micah (Jun 1, 2010)

It's all relative.

Legend is just a title. A title for a certain type of online trading cards. >_<

No need to get hung up on that. If you don't like it, don't buy any cards.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 1, 2010)

Tye... you do realise he was paying a compliment right?
Albeit it, did sound sarcastic.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 1, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tye... you do realise he was paying a compliment right?
> Albeit it, did sound sarcastic.


I'm pretty sure it was meant as sarcasm, coming from him. Though if it wasn't, I'd rather not be thought of as a "legend", because I'm just a normal member just like everyone else here.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regardless of who it was from, you could try to take things like that with a pinch of salt.
And no, looking over some of the names I have to think "What?!"


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 1, 2010)

My cards
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













































</div>
I'm willing to trade some if someone is interested.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 1, 2010)

Lol Bacon Boy has meh XD


----------



## Numner (Jun 1, 2010)

Mine; I think xD

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































</div>


----------



## Micah (Jun 1, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> My cards
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Trade you Mino for my Nigel.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 1, 2010)

...Just about everybody has Fabio...he's not very rare...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> ...Just about everybody has Fabio...he's not very rare...


His Legend card is rare.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 1, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When everybody has something it's not rare no matter what you call it. 

He may be a legendary card but not everyone should have one.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 1, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has a normal card and a legend card, sort of like a holographic pokeymanz card.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 1, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> My cards
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Woo. You got me!


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 1, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, you have a card of me?
*censored.3.0* YEAR!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 1, 2010)

I've yet to see a card of me. D:

And where's my pack of cards for today? ;-;

EDIT: Never mine, I got my back for today already. XD I was thinking the pack I got was from yesterday, lol.


----------



## 8bit (Jun 1, 2010)

I wanna get a Tye card it is rare.  ;-;


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 1, 2010)

only two people have me? WHAT TOM FOOLERY IS THIS?!??


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 1, 2010)

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> I wanna get a Tye card it is rare.  ;-;


Apparently so. XD I hope he didn't use my current avatar... ._. lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Marlon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope he didn't.

I still waiting for me. ;-;


----------



## Numner (Jun 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I've yet to see a card of me. D:
> 
> And where's my pack of cards for today? ;-;
> 
> EDIT: Never mine, I got my back for today already. XD I was thinking the pack I got was from yesterday, lol.


I got one!

But I only payed 10 and he gave me two packs so xD


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 1, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHOW MEEEEEEE!!! D:


----------



## Numner (Jun 1, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm sorry to bother you, but I paid 10 bells yesterday and sent you a PM yesterday also. Shouldn't I get my pack just like people who didn't get their cards yesterday? Also, what does my card look like?


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 1, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mine</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O You got my card =D.... only thing is I wanted mah current avatar.. :/ oh vell...
EDIT:
We'll see comatose =3....


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 2, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, not the worst picture ever, lol. Also, I'm not a fan of the transparency in the cards... =p


----------



## Josh (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll be sending all of your cards later on, I need to go out somewhere. But I have time to give some people their cards.


----------



## Lewis (Jun 2, 2010)

I must be an uber rare card.


----------



## Nixie (Jun 2, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Mine; I think xD
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


I want my card! :3

Please Numner? I'll offer something of the same value... ;P


----------



## Nixie (Jun 2, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about the DP but...

I don't seen any that I really want to trade for... sowwie... D;


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 2, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> My cards
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


You have me =D


----------



## Horus (Jun 2, 2010)

Heh, not bad...not bad at all.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




































</div>

I would like a Me, Pally, Nightray, Coffeh, Hub, Trela, and a few others I can't see to remember


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 2, 2010)

No one has me? Wait, is there even a card of me?


----------



## Josh (Jun 2, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 2 2010, 10:30:30 AM]No one has me? Wait, is there even a card of me?


There is, I just click the cards on random then I give it to people.
So I may have given anyone your card yet.


----------



## Hiro (Jun 2, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a card of me?


----------



## Lewis (Jun 2, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">








































</div>


----------



## Horus (Jun 2, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hurry up and "Randomly" pick me will ya?

Ohaider Lewis


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 2, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

































</div>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 2, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a "0" or a capital "O" in Jas0n? ;P


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 2, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Tis a zero, I believe.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm a legend? Sweet.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 2, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mine</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehe, I got more.


----------



## PaJami (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone have a cornman64 card? I'll trade something for it :3


----------



## Elliot (Jun 2, 2010)

Booyah, Got some good cards.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">








































</div>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 2, 2010)

What do you plan on doing when say a member goes from, "member 7", to "8" or something?


----------



## Micah (Jun 2, 2010)

Cards for today. Heh, I got the Numner card. 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Today</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">








































</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yesterday</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








































</div>


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll trade a David card if anyone has my own card... D: .


----------



## Gnome (Jun 2, 2010)

I guess I'll sign up for the month thing just message me when you want me to pay. Also I'd like a card


----------



## Gnome (Jun 2, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> I'll trade a David card if anyone has my own card... D: .


that's the lamest one, nobody will want it.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 2, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True True...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 2, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David is the new Weedle!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 2, 2010)

Does anybody have me? I'll trade ya for it. c:<


----------



## Numner (Jun 2, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Cards for today. Heh, I got the Numner card.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


There went my strike.

Dx


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm willing to buy some cards from people.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 2, 2010)

Wellwellwell ... Only one person has me ...


----------



## ashwee (Jun 2, 2010)

i decided to get myself some cards aswell, i'd like to get some of the zap hero members cards :3
if anyone is willing to trade them, i'd be willing to give up any of my cards 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
<span style="display:block;text-align:center">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



































</div>


----------



## Elliot (Jun 2, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I'm willing to buy some cards from people.


How much, hmm?


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 2, 2010)

Seems like Jami is the only one that has my card D: .


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 2, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What cards are you willing to part with?


----------



## Elliot (Jun 2, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My AndyB, and Smart_Tech(Retired staf..) Some other words.
:L And some others.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 2, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much are you willing to sell for both?


----------



## Elliot (Jun 2, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure. Name them. :L
I got some other cards too, want to see them?.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 2, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


500 for both?


----------



## Smugleaf (Jun 2, 2010)

Is there a BasonJurrows card? xD


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 2, 2010)

Here are mine.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">









































</div>

Anyone wanna make trades?


----------



## Smugleaf (Jun 2, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Here are mine.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


HOLYCRAPUGOTNUMNER.
I'd trade you if I had any... :S


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 2, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Here are mine.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


safbwjkwbkasfjg

I'm jealous, you have beehdaubs.
I wish I had doubles right now :T


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 2, 2010)

Here are mine.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
































</div>


----------



## Micah (Jun 2, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Here are mine.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


The only reason I'd want a David card is so I could have one with a pic of John cooper on it.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jun 2, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Booyah, Got some good cards.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* yeah. You got me.


----------



## easpa (Jun 3, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























































 </div>


----------



## Elliot (Jun 3, 2010)

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovin' the cards. 

@Lecksi. Woo.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 3, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















































































































</div>

Got some new ones, and I think one dupe.


----------



## Micah (Jun 3, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trade you for my card. 

(Or Pally's and Linkerator's)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 3, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What will you trade me?


----------



## Nixie (Jun 3, 2010)

I haven't today's or yesterday's yet... D;


----------



## Marcus (Jun 3, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">








































Plus The Big JC777777777
MuhPit
-mez
Myself 
laneybaney92
Jrrj15
jordynlivesinfuntown
Another Legend copy of fabioisonfire
DirtyD
and...
DarK

</div>

Anyone want to trade?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 3, 2010)

Trade you for legend Fabio.


----------



## Micah (Jun 3, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, I don't really have anything worth trading unless you want Numner, Nigel, or Nevermore.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 3, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Trade you for legend Fabio.


Comatose for Fabio?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 3, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


works for me.


----------



## Hiro (Jun 3, 2010)

I am super rare, 'cause i have yet to be seen.


----------



## Micah (Jun 3, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tsk, tsk. Trading me for Fabio?   :'( 

I see how it is.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 3, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll trade you for you.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 3, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I'm ripping myself off, I think I should trade a Member 2 group for you...
Only joking  :veryhappy:


----------



## ashwee (Jun 3, 2010)

ashwee wants this :3
i probably should have changed my avatar, i've kept it one of the default ones forever 
and i liked being purple better than the crappy yellow D;


----------



## Numner (Jun 3, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3

And lol your value cards are all starting with "N"


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 3, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
















































































</div>

Plus other cards that I got for the last two days. Of value were Fabio's Legend Card and Nigel.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2010)

Just got some new ones.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























































































































</div>


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 3, 2010)

The only way you're not getting ripped off when you trade me is if you get another card of me.


----------



## Nixie (Jun 3, 2010)

I updated my cards (1st page 4thpost) :3


----------



## ashwee (Jun 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Just got some new ones.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


ohh, would you be willing to trade either of these? <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







</div>


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2010)

ashwee said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, but what are you willing to offer in exchange?


----------



## ashwee (Jun 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> ashwee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any of these, if you're interested
i haven't received my cards for today yet though, when i get them i can update my list :3
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




































</div>


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2010)

ashwee said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can give you Phil for Tye, and I'll see what other cards you'll get today.


----------



## ashwee (Jun 3, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> ashwee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome, thank you :3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 3, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> The only way you're not getting ripped off when you trade me is if you get another card of me.


I own you now.


----------



## Numner (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll update.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/986/jasonman.png

























































</div>


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 3, 2010)

I have Mino and Josh. and I'm up for trading.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 4, 2010)

Looking for:
Conor
Nigel
Grawr
DarthGohan
OddCrazyMe


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 4, 2010)

:r 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">








































</div>


----------



## Lewis (Jun 4, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I'm willing to buy some cards from people.


Modnation racers code for all of my cards! :yay:


----------



## Marcus (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah, that's right fools 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My hoard</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">


































































































































































</div>

Looking for legends and mods that I don't already have, anyone got any?


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 4, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













































































</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Doubles, willing to trade</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















</div>


----------



## Lewis (Jun 4, 2010)

Some new cards.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
















































































</div>


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 4, 2010)

40 New Cards =D
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























































































































</div>


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 4, 2010)

MARCUS AND/OR K.K. SLIDER... GIVE ME ANDREW!!! D:<

And anyone who have me, I want that, too. XD

Here's what I have to trade...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











































































</div>


----------



## Nixie (Jun 4, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> 40 New Cards =D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


:0 Can I trade your Tom? Please? His avi is like... PL :3


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't have my cards from today or the day before yesterday.


----------



## Josh (Jun 4, 2010)

I'll send them Nevermore.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I don't have my cards from today or the day before yesterday.


. same here, Today, and yesterday. But take your time.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 4, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kay Nix, whats your offer?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 4, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'll send them Nevermore.


Thanks.

You should get someone else to help you distribute them.


----------



## Josh (Jun 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know, Phil is going to help me later on.


----------



## Conor (Jun 4, 2010)

Tye, you wouldn't happen to be interested in swapping my card for a Fish or Propaganda Man would you?


----------



## Ricano (Jun 4, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 4, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Cardss =D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























































































































































</div>


----------



## Numner (Jun 4, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> 40 New Cards =D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


O-M-G

A Zex?

Gimmegimmegimme


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 4, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one too. >:}

Your mom, give her!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My Cards</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























































































</div>


----------



## ashwee (Jun 4, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wouldn't mind helping too, if you need any extra assistance you can ask me any time :3


----------



## Numner (Jun 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want my mom?

That's like buying an old used car for the price of a new one.

Your sexual interest intrigue me.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like your Ron Ronaldo.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 4, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sexual interest? I was just hoping she could make good sammiches. :U


----------



## Numner (Jun 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh.

Well that's sexist to assume (un)

Now gimme your zex


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 4, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GIMMEH TWENTY DOLLAHS


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 4, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh SH!T I'll trade something for Miranda.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 5, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Cards</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">








































</div>


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't care how this works. But I only want my card.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MARCUS AND/OR K.K. SLIDER... GIVE ME ANDREW!!! D:<
> 
> And anyone who have me, I want that, too. XD
> 
> ...


Andrew for Conor.
Still looking for Sporge, Jeremy, Miranda, Nigel, Grawr, DarthGohan and OddCrazyMe!
If anyone has any of those, PM me.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 5, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>New Cards!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

























































































































I have a nooky13 and a ehingenguy, but the images aren't showing up. </div>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 5, 2010)

i'll give you guys anything for a PINGAS card


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 5, 2010)

Where are my cards? It's been a week!


----------



## Nixie (Jun 5, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhh, anything of the same value/or less... >:3

Pick one and I'll see if I'm willing to trade...
Also, Kierra? is your Sammy up for trade?


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 5, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sammy?
As in SAMwhich?


----------



## Nixie (Jun 5, 2010)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yus, that's the one ;3


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2010)

3y3


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 5, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For your Ricano?
Sure


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 5, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 5 2010, 12:45:36 PM]Where are my cards? It's been a week!


^


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 5, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 5 2010, 06:21:31 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM Him.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 5, 2010)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did. A week ago.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 5, 2010)

Patience Nooky boy.
I didn't get mine and i'm not crying. 
Does anyone have any Mods/Admins/RS?


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 5, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Cards</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

























































































































































































































































































</div>
Ok since I got so many cards now instead of just posting wat I don't wanna trade just pm me what you want and ill tell you if im willing to trade or not... Btw any doubles im willing to trade 100%

Also im not in it for rarity most of the time I like collecting people I think are cool! 
Latest Update: Got 20 new cards...


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 6, 2010)

Haven't got yesterdays cards.


----------



## Josh (Jun 6, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 5 2010, 06:36:49 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't PM me nook. I'll looked everywhere.

Remember, My name is 'Josh.' with a period not 'Josh'.

EDIT: Also, If you want your cards for the day PM me. I always forget to give people their cards and if you PM me it makes things so much easier.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 6, 2010)

I traded my spare Pally for Luvbun's Tyeforce
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















































































</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Doubles, willing to trade</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













</div>


----------



## John102 (Jun 6, 2010)

Aren't I suppose to be getting like a pack a week or something? I never got any past my first pack =(


----------



## Josh (Jun 6, 2010)

PM me if I you haven't recieved any cards.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 7, 2010)

I have only saw myself twice. I seem rare. olol


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 7, 2010)

Can we wait until the last day to receive cards to get all of ours? Cause I would soooo do that.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 7, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Patience Nooky boy.
> I didn't get mine and i'm not crying.
> Does anyone have any Mods/Admins/RS?


That's not fair to nook though, this is his thingy and he should remember his clients.

Now nook most likely won't win that most cards competition.


----------



## Josh (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah, I really need help now.
PM me if you want to help me, But if you give out cards you won't be able to give yourself the cards.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 7, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Old cards.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">








































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>New ones.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">


















































































































































































































































</div>
Bahaha, now i have a total of 2 Smart tech dragon . :L


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 7, 2010)

Is Josh. still dealing them out?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 7, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Is Josh. still dealing them out?


We have to PM him.


----------



## Nic (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm guessing that I'm the rarest card, right?


----------



## John102 (Jun 20, 2010)

Ryudo so sexy <3


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 20, 2010)

It's been a month. This sucks.


----------



## John102 (Jun 20, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 20 2010, 07:29:56 PM]It's been a month. This sucks.


But I tricked ryudo to coming back so it doesn't matter =D


----------

